# The Coast Guard has missiles too!



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Did you think I would let any of you get away with it? Did you think, "hmmmm, he won't remember"? Guess what folks, you were wrong, because

here

they

come


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

O my the Hurt is is going to be bad


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Ha! Here comes the pain...!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Give'm Hell Ron!!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

oh dear..the coast guard has some big guns
look out!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Ooooo Toasted gonna do some toasting  Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Coast guard to the rescue


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Notify your local Bomb Squad!The Coast Guard is bombing the Mainland!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:roflmao:That picture is Classic Ron!! He's a mad man people, better hide!:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow..some crazy hit a comin


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Now there's a tower of destruction..look out...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Bombs Away


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh crap, I better duck. this is gonna hurt.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

hahahaha, that's good stuff...a C.G. vessel blasting away...FIRE FOR EFFECT!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Make it rain!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Who left him in charge of the FIRE button? Your superiors should have known better!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Who left him in charge of the FIRE button? Your superiors should have known better!


dude, I am the superviser

:eeek:


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

who woulda known the coast guard packed such a powerful punch....


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Never underestimate the Coast Guard.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Smoke from all around!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to go out back and start digging my bunker ASAP!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a big tower....that's gonna hurt!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hit them where it hurt, Ron!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow Ron. do you have enough weaponry there? sheesh...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

SVB said:


> I am going to go out back and start digging my bunker ASAP!!!


You lucked out this round. Waiting for you to move into that nice house so I can lay waste to it....


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> You lucked out this round. Waiting for you to move into that nice house so I can lay waste to it....


Oh good, because I don't think my in-law would appreciate a huge hole in her back yard...


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> dude, I am the superviser
> 
> :eeek:


Isn't that like putting the Fox in charge of the hen house?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Isn't that like putting the Fox in charge of the hen house?


Shhhhh. Don't tell anyone.....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice! Looks like some potent firepower!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Somebody has awaken the Beast of the Deep---Ut Ohhhhhhhhh!

Get er Dun Ron!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice one. Hit them hard.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

this should be quite entertaining!
go get em


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

tick tick tick.......


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...great stuff man...go geeeeet em


----------

